# Eibach vs H&R



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I found two springs in CAN for a decent price right now h&r and a set of eibach prokits, the last post directly comparing them was from I think 2012.

Any input from someone who's used both? 

im not looking for a great ride I know it'll be stiffer, but I'm worried about not replacing shocks every 40K Miles and I've seen some lowered cars just bounce after a bump, I wanna avoid that.

Thanks for the input, ps I know coils are better but up here there 4 times as much on top of shipping and duties if unavailable here.


----------



## devoh (Apr 15, 2016)

I haven't owned both brands, but I can hopefully shed light on a few things. Firstly, if you lower your car, your suspension won't be as forgiving. You will feel the bumps more and the ride won't be as smooth. That being said, with the Eibrach suspension, its not that bad. For me, the improvement is worth it. Your car will handle better in the twisties and you will have a more responsive car. I can't vouch for the longevity as I've just recently installed the new springs. 
P.S. A coil over system will be a much rougher ride than just lowering springs.


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

devoh said:


> I haven't owned both brands, but I can hopefully shed light on a few things. Firstly, if you lower your car, your suspension won't be as forgiving. You will feel the bumps more and the ride won't be as smooth. That being said, with the Eibrach suspension, its not that bad. For me, the improvement is worth it. Your car will handle better in the twisties and you will have a more responsive car. I can't vouch for the longevity as I've just recently installed the new springs.
> P.S. A coil over system will be a much rougher ride than just lowering springs.


Yea the ride I expect to be less forgiving, my big concern and maybe it's only with older shocks I've driven and seen quite a few cars (most friends mid 2000s) on springs that just bounce over small dips looks like an old caddy driving down the road until they settle


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cruzncannada said:


> Yea the ride I expect to be less forgiving, my big concern and maybe it's only with older shocks I've driven and seen quite a few cars (most friends mid 2000s) on springs that just bounce over small dips looks like an old caddy driving down the road until they settle


Mine has been on Eibachs for about 5-6k miles now and I have not noticed any weird floating or bouncing, it just barrels straight through.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ive used both. eibach usually uses progressive springs that are street and occasional track use oriented. i had h&r in my supra and they where non progressive super street and auto x/ track springs. h&r is more serious eibach sporty. call both and get spring rates so you can determine with your set up what works best


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Shocks are almost more important than springs. Realistically you should match your springs with your shocks. I recommend tociko illumia shocks since they have adjustable dampeners. As far as springs go eibach makes a very good quality spring. I had h and r on my passat with good results. Shocks have travel limits and lowering springs change the travel. I would also recommend a good bumpstop.

I am a fan of hyperco and swift springs however I dont think there are any options for the cruze unless you go with a 2.5 coil-over.
If pandrad is correct about the eibachs being a progressive spring and h and r a non progressive spring. I personally perfer a linear spring since dampening can be effectively controlled vs a progressive spring/ dual rate which can get annoying on a car with sway bars.
Progressive springs are not effective at comfort or performance but lye somewhere in the middle. It would just be better performance than the factory assuming you get it set up correct and less comfortable.
Or
Linear spring which is much more effective for performance and no real comfort attributes. 

My point is it matters what you want to find whats best. 
Get some good dampers too.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

id have to see the specs cruze specific on springs to confirm. the h&r on my supra where linear and i prefer the consistency of them. agreed that a shock is also a massive factor in it all.ive had good experience with tociko shocks and i hear great think about koni yellows... not sure if they make them for our cars.

if you are a weekend auto x driver that more daily drives progressives will be just fine since they are more road forgiving.. but do sacrifice some turn consistency since they aren't the same at 30%-50% compression. try calling the company and speaking to technical and get a specs sheet of spring rates, and type.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Cruzncannada said:


> Hey guys,
> I found two springs in CAN for a decent price right now h&r and a set of eibach prokits, the last post directly comparing them was from I think 2012.
> 
> Any input from someone who's used both?
> ...


I would *STRONGLY* suggest that you don't install lowering springs alone, especialy in Canada, since our roads in general are crap compared to the US and that will make your setup even worst : When you install only Springs with stock shocks, *the chance of bottoming-out will be greatly augmented* and i garanty, you'll hate it.

This is my 2nd Cruze and i kept the stock suspension on this one and that's by experience.

The 3 choices you have are :

- Just install springs, but the car will ride badly and wont handle better, just look better. (H&R are better for Cruze imo, since they are not progressive springs and will help counter the chance of bottoming)

- Install springs and shocks. I would go with H&R springs with Bilstein B8 shocks, or the B12 pro-kit, that's a bundle of B8s with Eibach springs. Both options will sell for about 800$.

- Coil-overs. Price go from 1100$ to 3000$ depending on the kit.

*Btw since your Canadian like me, if you buy stuff that comes from the US, dont take the delivery to your home, that will cost way too much, with import and duty taxes. Just sent it to a garage in the US near the border of where you live, cross the border and install your suspension, then recross border. The majority of my mods + tires have been bought and installed like that and i made a huge economy!*


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

**** theres very limited shock options for our cars lol. B8 shocks are about the best we can get before a dedicated coilover or a custom set up.
I would recommend the b14 or b12 set up depending if your actually going to track it(b14) if not (b12) from Bilstein. They do not list the spring rates though which bothers me.
Looking at the Ksports makes me laugh because they have a stiffer spring up front lol by 100lbs. I guess its because the rears arent coilovers. Would like to know more about the actual product though. Coil overs on this car is silly unless you wanna slam it.

Final conclusion get the b12 great shocks mated to the correct coils.


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

Having used Eibachs on my Sonic for almost 75,000km I never had a single issue and I live in Quebec so its hardcore winter driven and pot holed filled summers. My Cruze just hit 50000km and I was stock for 10000km,on H&R's(felt no real difference) for 35000km of it..This year I switched up for MAXTRAC lowering springs from Germany (gives you a 1.6F and 1.6R drop) an its been about 5000km and no issues other than the fact needed to run 215/45's on my 18x9 wheels VS the 235/40's I ran with the H&R's due to rear clearance issues. Before anyone comments on MAXTRAC being no name, they are big in Europe and I ended up paying 283.xx$ Cdn delivered to my door shipping/duty/taxes the whole nine.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

whitecruzersturbo said:


> Having used Eibachs on my Sonic for almost 75,000km I never had a single issue and I live in Quebec so its hardcore winter driven and pot holed filled summers. My Cruze just hit 50000km and I was stock for 10000km,on H&R's(felt no real difference) for 35000km of it..This year I switched up for MAXTRAC lowering springs from Germany (gives you a 1.6F and 1.6R drop) an its been about 5000km and no issues other than the fact needed to run 215/45's on my 18x9 wheels VS the 235/40's I ran with the H&R's due to rear clearance issues. Before anyone comments on MAXTRAC being no name, they are big in Europe and I ended up paying 283.xx$ Cdn delivered to my door shipping/duty/taxes the whole nine.


are they linear or progressive? What are the spring rates?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

every driver is different... some cant dodge a pot hole to save there life..... that's why the gf drives my jeep not the cruze lol. 
OP do you hard core autox/or track day, looking for the lowered look, want a fun spirited daily driver? whats your intent of the car.


----------

